

Ask PG/HN: What is the spiral thingy on the frontpage? - mds101

I just noticed this on the frontpage today:
http://imgur.com/apSQv
It appears on Chrome 19 as well as Firefox 13 on Windows 7. What is this? Easter egg of some kind?
======
cdvonstinkpot
That was a post that included some kind of character that doesn't render
properly for some reason. I saw it there towards post #5, then later it was up
past post #200, and with the misbehaving character removed. Looks like someone
edited it who had admin magic or something.

~~~
nakkiel
It's a Thai character that stacks on top of consonants. It really doesn't have
any meaning if stacked more than once. Chrome on Linux will show only one such
character. Firefox on Linux will put them all on the same line with a sketch
of a missing vowel.

GNU/Linux, Chrome 19: <http://imgur.com/AUHvY> GNU/Linux, Firefox 10:
<http://imgur.com/2Wstj>

------
mds101
And just like that it's disappeared.

